# Ordner vermischt. Könnte Hilfe gebrauchen



## NebuLa (1. Januar 2012)

*Ordner vermischt. Könnte Hilfe gebrauchen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich downloade momentan den SWTOR Client, jedoch fällt mir etwas spät auf dass ich den Patcher von der Release Version in meinen emehaligen SWTOR Beta Ordner getan habe...
Es werden noch ungefähr 5 GB an Deutsch Patch Daten geladen, jedoch ist der Ordner jetzt schon 40 GB groß. Das ist auf Dauer etwas zu sperrig für meine SSD.

Deswegen wollte ich bitten ob mir jemand eine Ordnerliste vom Hauptverzeichnis und eine Liste vom Verzeichnis "Assets" (am besten inkl. der Gesamtgröße) machen könnte.
Ich weiß, das ist viel verlangt, jedoch wäre ein erneuter Download wirklich schrecklich, da ich mit 180KB/s downloade und 27 GB damit 2 Tage dauern... Habs leider auch bei Origin gekauft, weswegen ich auch keine DVD habe und leider spielt das spiel auch keiner meiner Kumpel... Echt mies...

Vielen Dank schonmal für alle Helfer


----------



## Zappzarrap (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ordner vermischt. Könnte Hilfe gebrauchen*

Hey, hab einfach mal Screenshots von den beiden Ordnern gemacht 

Der mit den vielen Dateien ist der Assets Ordner


----------



## NebuLa (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ordner vermischt. Könnte Hilfe gebrauchen*

Vielen Dank!
Ich seh nämlich jetzt dass ich knapp 18 GB an Assets hab, die mit "green" anfangen 

Hast du zufällig SWTOR gedownloaded?
Ich habs nämlich als Digital version gekauft, weil ich dachte dass ich den alten Client weiterverwenden kann, jetzt muss ich aber alles neu saugen (seit gestern morgen am laden ._.)
Bin jetzt bei "German Assets 1". Ich frag mich wie viel noch danach kommt... Downloade mit 200KB/s 


Edit: Sorry dass ich so viele Fragen stelle, aber wie groß ist der ganze SWTOR Ordner bei dir insgesamt? ^^


----------



## Zappzarrap (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ordner vermischt. Könnte Hilfe gebrauchen*

Hey, ist ja kein Ding  Der ordner ist 20,4 GB groß und das ist der Client vom
Stresstest Wochenende, also gedownloadet  Ach ja, letztens hab ich german
Assets 16 runtergeladen glaub ich...oder 17 irgendwas in der Richtung


----------



## NebuLa (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ordner vermischt. Könnte Hilfe gebrauchen*

Danke!
Also wenn das Update "German Assets 1" fertig ist, würde ich auf auch knapp 20 GB kommen. 
Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und die restlichen Assets sind bei mir alle da drin, denn das Asset ist fast 6GB groß gewesen


----------

